# Shrimp eaters



## tje31483 (Oct 6, 2012)

My fish ate my shrimps!


----------



## tropicoolfish (Oct 18, 2012)

That sucks . the shrimp are so helpfull for the tank. But in the end fish won .


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most fish see them as snacks. Would do best to have a shrimp tank set aside just for them.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a predictable outcome, as it's often what they eat in the wild...


----------



## tropicoolfish (Oct 18, 2012)

Get a black skirt tetra . he keep the other fish busy . mine is a clown . verry funny fish he chases my poor gwrnamie around . I laff becaus the skirt it small compared to the dwarf gwam .


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

As Maj and Nav said, shrimp are one of the foods that fish eat in the wild. Having a ton of moss in your tank might help them survive, but now that your fish have a taste for them, it's not likely you can have shrimp in that tank again. If you still want shrimp (and they are 7 kinds of awesome on their own) set up a shrimp-only tank. Again, I suggest adding heaps of moss for them to play on and hide in.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

What are the fish in question?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

tropicoolfish said:


> Get a black skirt tetra . he keep the other fish busy . mine is a clown . verry funny fish he chases my poor gwrnamie around . I laff becaus the skirt it small compared to the dwarf gwam .


That isn't a good suggestion. For one Blackskirts need to be in groups of at least 5, and it will eat shrimp also.

Chasing you dwarf gourami will end up stressing out your gourami to the point it could kill it.


----------

